# Explain your type with one fictional character



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

*If you had to explain how your type works to a person who has never heard about MBTI which fictional character would you use as an example and why?*

I'm an ENFJ and I'd go with Charles Xavier from X-Men (movie version). GIFs make explaining easier so if you haven't seen the movies ignore the following!

-ENFJ's are more or less outgoing and we like to entertain people so the first impression of us might be a bit... shallow


















-It's not all there is. If you get to know us you'll see that there's a deep and passionate side to us too










-We genuinely want to know the people near us and help them to be better










-All in all other people's happiness means everything to us











However we're not always easy to deal with.

-We're stubborn










-And a tiny bit emotional










-And beware the sudden temper tantrums 'cause they _will_ happen



































-Also slight quilt tripping/plain emotional manipulation might happen










-And of course there's everyone's favorite: we'll think we know what's good for you better than you do and get overbearing sometimes


























-But even if we get annoying and judge you we'll still love you and truly hope the best for you.










So that's all I have about ENFJ's. We are cool I swear.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

For INFJ, definitely Jemma Simmons from Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (my favorite INFJ character ever c: ) because:

We plan EVERYTHING out









We're very interested in acquiring knowledge, and symbolic theories tend to fascinate us









We're kind of awkward (and geeky) c:









We ALWAYS follow the rules. Call us anti-rebellious. (And here comes my avatar X3)

















Some of us have a real dark side...









We can be hardcore fangirls/boys c;









We have a real fondness for other people









And, finally, we're quite in touch with our feelings


----------



## love.script (Nov 23, 2014)

My *INFP* Meyers-Briggs and enneagram *type four wing five* harmonizes best with the fictional death god "*Momo Hinamori*" in Japanimation writer and artist Tite Kubo's "Bleach." It is the character I have found in fiction to be most like myself.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

I find fictional characters difficult to type because there's seldom consensus and we really cannot understand what's going on in their heads; we can only make guesses based on their behavior. 

And yet though her type is debatable, and she totally loses it, I'd go with Arya Stark. since she's tremendously unhealthy and still a kid, we can't necessarily give her a type that everyone would agree on. but her statements are really blunt [Fi-Te] and she's highly coordinated, aware of her environment, spontaneous, independent. not much evidence of Ti or dominant Te. 

























My alternate character is Liesel Memminger from The Book Thief
{again, blunt, straightforward, good on her feet, aware of her environment, and dedicated to pursuing what she's interested in}


----------



## owlboy (Oct 28, 2010)

Abed Nadir.

Seriously that character is me.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

heartofpompeii said:


> I find fictional characters difficult to type because there's seldom consensus and we really cannot understand what's going on in their heads; we can only make guesses based on their behavior.


I think it's kind of the same thing with irl people tho? An individual's perception of themselves has a huge effect on how they describe their inner workings. They are biased and therefore they might not be the best source of information. For example many mistypes come from the fact that people think they use their weaker function as their dominant. They can consciously swich it on and off whereas dom-function is always there in the backround. Therefore they become blind to it but other people can instantly tell it's there. For this reason I think best typings come from objective observing. 

I think fictional characters are easier to type than people irl 'cause they are often more stereotyped and especially in books you do get inside of their heads. Also, I tend to think that if their typing is easy it tells about a well-written character


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

I have more characters that I identify with their beliefs, point of view. But 3 of them that come into my mind fast are:

1. *Thanos*. I like his nihilism and fascination with death. He ie either ENTJ, or INTJ or an over-motivated, nihilistic INTP.


Julian Perez Conquers the Universe!: Why Thanos is cooler than Darkseid

http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120929124431/marveldatabase/images/5/55/Thanos_(Earth-616).jpg

2. * Amazo* from Justice League Unlimited. He may be an INTP. I don't know for sure.






http://static.comicvine.com/uploads/original/1/14751/374929-134108-amazo.jpg


3. From movies -- *Sherlock Holmes*, although He has some traits I find annoying.






I would have liked *Dr. Manhattan* from Watchmen( I haven't seen it yet, but i watched some clips on YT) but He is a bit too pasive and a forgiving, beta cuckold in the videos I watched.

I'm an introvert, thinking(as much as my limited human brain can allow it) type. Sometimes I'm about 5-10 % P, other times I'm 5-10 % J. I'm new to this so I haven't "established" what type I'm for sure.


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

Jack. Jack Donaghy.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

Straystuff said:


> I think it's kind of the same thing with irl people tho? An individual's perception of themselves has a huge effect on how they describe their inner workings. They are biased and therefore they might not be the best source of information. For example many mistypes come from the fact that people think they use their weaker function as their dominant. They can consciously swich it on and off whereas dom-function is always there in the backround. Therefore they become blind to it but other people can instantly tell it's there. For this reason I think best typings come from objective observing.
> 
> I think fictional characters are easier to type than people irl 'cause they are often more stereotyped and especially in books you do get inside of their heads. Also, I tend to think that if their typing is easy it tells about a well-written character


that's all true. actually, I never would have guessed I use Fi until somebody pointed it out to me. 

I'll agree that writing can play a big part in it; and books are certainly easier than television. Although I think well-written characters could also be more difficult to type by that same token--depending on the health and the level of maturity of that character. Take Fahrenheit 451 and Dystopian literature in general; I think people are apt to type 'awakening' characters as Fi-users but that's not necessarily true.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)




----------



## InspectorDoohickey (Nov 12, 2012)

The Eleventh Doctor - ENFP


----------



## Jenko (Sep 11, 2014)

Taking into account that Tyler Durden from Fight Club is an ENTP, I chose him.

I'll give just a general concept, I'm in a hurry!

First let's mention the non-conformism of how things are supposed to be.




























Our sympathy for brutally honest observations and considerations



















Our machiavellian views



















Our need to keep all options available and go with the flow










Our pure and beautiful Ne










Our classic childish ENTPness










Our creepy dark humor










To sum up


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Still pinpointing my type, but one chats rafter I've related to is Hestia as portrayed in the Percy Jackson series


----------



## SmilingWriter (Dec 27, 2014)

Patrick Jane. So much so. 

The absolute joy in the little things. Like socks!





Sometimes becoming completely bored.
https://24.media.tumblr.com/c66a8f7052ab4435f195cbbd4ffb1a33/tumblr_mzbttzqhjS1qd5e9to3_250.gif

Encouraging people to be happy.
http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/47/43/95/474395d89bbc05fe3ad9de00d0b02efb.jpg

Not afraid to make a spectacle of myself in order to share my feelings.
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/99/69/45/99694517d15bb6c30613e13df99b51da.jpg


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Vaarsuvius, Elf Wizard from Order of the Stick

*Very intelligent, and very quick to remind everybody
*Tend to be so wrapped up in my own world that I don't notice what the real people around me need
*Don't understand the point of "traditional" gender expectations
*Tend to go on and on, in very opaque language, about things nobody else cares about
*When I feel guilty about a mistake I've made, my first instinct is to not get other people involved (even if the mistake affects them)
*Can have a vindictive side, though it manifests as fantasies of specific revenges rather than as impulsive action
*I like trying to change the rules that others expect me to abide by


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

Cartman- South Park


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

L, Death Note. He's kind of a poster boy for us INTPs.










Another gif and a quote below.

* *















* *















He is very intelligent, quirky, weird, odd, very perceptive, tries to befriend others (but fails), and is just....strange. He also doesn't care much for personal appearance when he gets wrapped up in things. Look at that hair and those giant bags under his eyes! Christ.

L is a great character.


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

Kaizuka said:


> L, Death Note. He's kind of a poster boy for us INTPs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get the whole manga/ anime thing... What purpose does it serve?


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

@Lesuhlee

What do you mean?
Anime is essentially just a Japanese cartoon, but unlike Western cartoons, they're generally far more serious. It's like live action shows for us, where you can get something goofy like Modern Family, a silly but serious show like Friends, or a psychological thriller like Hannibal.

Except in this case it's with animated characters instead of live action portrayals.


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

Kaizuka said:


> @Lesuhlee
> 
> What do you mean?
> Anime is essentially just a Japanese cartoon, but unlike Western cartoons, they're generally far more serious. It's like live action shows for us, where you can get something goofy like Modern Family, a silly but serious show like Friends, or a psychological thriller like Hannibal.
> ...


Seems pointless and inefficient but whatever floats your boat!


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

NFPs really aren't very common in anime, but there's one very famous ENFP...


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

ENFPs aren't common? I rarely do a thorough analysis of anime characters, but I often find characters (who I love) that I refer to as "happy anime boy characters," and I usually use that term to explain ENFPs. 

Maybe I should start thinking more critically about anime characters.


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

Rosa Diaz - Brooklyn Nine-Nine


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Honestly, the best representation of the INFP is by far, Tina Belcher from Bob's Burgers. I am not able to contain any feelings whenever any of her scenes rise, she discovers the world through her imaginary lens of idealistic ideas, she also has a strong opinion about herself ( "I am a smart, strong, sensual woman") and understands issues on a deeper level which she does not reflect into the outside world. Some examples:









Her identity which she assesses to herself when being confused.









Also her deep feeling consuming her whenever her dreams crash.









And one part of her imaginary world which she constructed herself around.


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

*Mr. Darcy*

sums up INTJness perfectly.


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

lol probably Fez from that '70s show. I am ridiculous.


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

Hahahaha @Kitfool


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

@Xahhakatar

ENFPs not common in anime? You're forgetting one really really popular ENFP (okay maybe he's INFP but I'm pretty sure he's ENFP)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> ENFPs aren't common? I rarely do a thorough analysis of anime characters, but I often find characters (who I love) that I refer to as "happy anime boy characters," and I usually use that term to explain ENFPs.
> 
> Maybe I should start thinking more critically about anime characters.


Those are usually ESFPs. My favorite of that category is Gao from Future Card Buddyfight because he has badass tsundere traits mixed in with the classic main character traits.

ENFPs are more metaphysical. Male ENFPs (and male NFPs in general) are especially rare in anime. Almost all INFP anime characters are little girls.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Xahhakatar said:


> Those are usually ESFPs. My favorite of that category is Gao from Future Card Buddyfight because he has badass tsundere traits mixed in with the classic main character traits.
> 
> ENFPs are more metaphysical. Male ENFPs (and male NFPs in general) are especially rare in anime. Almost all INFP anime characters are little girls.


Ah - that does make more sense. These happy anime boy characters usually aren't very outwardly deep. 

My ENFP friend mostly just insists that Eren and Sasha from SNK and Lucy from Fairy Tail are ENFPs. Not that they are ENFPs (she relates to a lot of characters that don't necessarily fit her...), but I think it says something that she relates to these above all the other characters in anime she comes across. 

As for INFPs - yeah. Kind of sad the way INFPs are represented (especially in anime). On one hand it's cute, but on another hand it's almost infantile.


----------



## InspectorDoohickey (Nov 12, 2012)

Xahhakatar said:


> Those are usually ESFPs. My favorite of that category is Gao from Future Card Buddyfight because he has badass tsundere traits mixed in with the classic main character traits.
> 
> ENFPs are more metaphysical. Male ENFPs (and male NFPs in general) are especially rare in anime. Almost all INFP anime characters are little girls.




ENFPs are actually really common in anime, I don't know why people keep typing characters as Se


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Leslie Knope.
Apparently all my GIFs are too big to include which is disappointing since I went to the trouble of downloading them, but oh well I'll do some quotes:

We are polite in the extreme:
"One time I accidentally drank an entire bottle of vinegar. I thought it was terrible wine.”

We can be a tad bit needy:
"Ann, I need you to text me every 30 seconds that everything's gonna be okay."

And possibly overbearing:
"I took your idea and made it better!"

We value our memories:
"Hold on. I need another second, please. I need to remember every little thing about how perfect my life is right now at this exact moment."

And the past:
"Oh, I love talking about old times. New times are great too, but there's just something about old times. You know what I mean?"

And understand the value of social roles:
"As a candidate I appreciate your strategic mind, but as a woman all I care about is your slight but powerful body."

And we're fun and do things thoroughly:
"Ain't no party like a Leslie Knope party because a Leslie Knope party is really 30 parties."

We like to keep busy:
"The bankrupt government of Pawnee has been shut down all summer so it's been three months of no work, no meetings, no memos, no late nights, nothing. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy."

And sometimes our Ne steps in and goes on a little journey:
"Sometimes when you make an omelet you've gotta break a few eggs. What's the alternative? No omelets at all? Who wants to live in that kind of world? Maybe birds. Then all their babies would live."

"Why do I want to build this park so bad? Maybe because a pit filled with garbage isn't the best that we can do in America. You know, in Russia they could pretend that pit was a park. Bring their kids down there,'Hey Vlad, uh, look at these rocks. Let's pretend they're potatoes. Nikolai, do you want to swim in the dirt?' But not here. Okay? Cause we're a nation of dreamers and it is my dream to build a park that I one day visit with my White House staff on my birthday. And they say, 'President Knope, this park is awesome. Now we understand why you are the first female President of the United States."


----------



## ThisisNT (Feb 14, 2015)

indiana jones---but more care free


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

ENTJs be like... 

ERIC CARTMAN ON SOUTHPARK!

1. “I would never let a woman kick my @ss. If she tried something, I’d be like, HEY! You get your b*tch @ss back in the kitchen and make me some pie!”

Cartman: If a woman did that to me, I'd be all like, "Hey, why don't you stop...dressing me up like a mailman and making me dance for you, while you go and smoke crack in your bedroom and have sex with some guy I don't even know on your dad's bed!!!"
(the trio stare at Cartman in stunned silence)
Stan: Cartman, what the hell are you talking about?
Cartman: I'm just saying you're just a little wuss, that's all.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> Ah - that does make more sense. These happy anime boy characters usually aren't very outwardly deep.
> 
> My ENFP friend mostly just insists that Eren and Sasha from SNK and Lucy from Fairy Tail are ENFPs. Not that they are ENFPs (she relates to a lot of characters that don't necessarily fit her...), but I think it says something that she relates to these above all the other characters in anime she comes across.
> 
> As for INFPs - yeah. Kind of sad the way INFPs are represented (especially in anime). On one hand it's cute, but on another hand it's almost infantile.


I can't actually think of any ENFP characters who I relate to. (Edit: Derp. I relate to Haruhi even though I've never actually watched her show because I hate slice of life.) The first one who comes to mind is Matsuda from Death Note, so I guess they're usually the comic relief in serious anime. Most of the characters I relate to are actually ESFPs, but they're not the happy anime boy types. The ESFPs I relate to are mentally insane characters who I type as ESFPs such as Suzuya from Tokyo Ghoul and Shiro from Deadman Wonderland. I even type Lucy from Elfen Lied as an ESFP because I believe that there's a difference between misanthropy and introversion.

And half of the time, INFP little girls are really creepy such as Kanna from Inuyasha and Kiyoko from Akira.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

A few characters that come to mind (both for me and my type) are:

Sam Rothstein (Casino, 1996)
Neil McCauley (Heat, 1995)
Twilight Sparkle (MLP: Friendship is Magic)
Michael Corleone (The Godfather)
Sherlock Holmes (BBC Sherlock TV series)
Kinzie Kensington (Saints Row series)
A mix between Hermione Granger and Severus Snape (Harry Potter series)

Of course, none of the characters listed above fit the typical descriptions. I guess I haven't come across any fictional characters that are distinctly INTJ-like. The closest of the list above is probably Sherlock


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

Gaston (The Little Mermaid)

Agamemnon 

Daffy Duck

Zeus


----------



## MysticMind (Feb 11, 2015)

There are a lot of different characters that I associate with this type. I completely understand why INFJ's are known as chameleons. This is personally my favorite character.


----------

